# Staff Applications are now open



## Justin

For the first time in almost a year, we're now reopening Staff Applications at The Bell Tree for a limited time. If you're interested and feel that you would make a good candidate, feel free to head on over to the application page.


*CLICK HERE FOR THE APPLICATION PAGE*​

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*​
*How many members will you promote?*

We're not quite sure yet at this time. It will depend on the number of suitable candidates we have, and what our needs are.

*I know someone who would make a great mod!*

At the application page, you'll find that we also have a form for recommending another member. Feel free to use that. There is no limit on the number of recommendations, but obviously your recommendations are of lower value if you spam us 20 million of them.



> You may also recommend members for the position. Keep in mind though, these are simply an extra point for us to consider. This isn't a popularity contest and nobody will be promoted solely because they have many recommendations, nor will anyone not be promoted solely because they received zero or few recommendations. (100 posts are required to recommend)



*I thought you guys just promoted people out of the blue? Why open applications?*

From time to time, we do choose to open applications if we're not quite sure who to promote yet. Additionally, a large number of new members have joined in the past few months that we don't know very well. The applications are a good opportunity for us to get to know some of you which we may have not known previously.

*When will you promote people?*

I can't give a specific timeframe, but it's not gonna be tomorrow or something. These things take time.

*I have another question!*

Please feel free to post in this thread.


Thanks and good luck to all! We'll be reading your applications. 

Justin


----------



## oath2order

I have two question.


Will time zone be a determining factor?
Does promotion to moderator on the forum instantly mean promotion to IRC operator?


----------



## Jake

Not really relevant but kind of is but what happened to that shop operator new group thing or w/e that was in the application like 2 years ago and never happened? Did it get the Tina treatment?


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> I have two question.
> 
> 
> Will time zone be a determining factor?
> Does promotion to moderator on the forum instantly mean promotion to IRC operator?




Not really no
If you're already active and behave on the IRC, maybe. Otherwise, not necessarily.



Jake. said:


> Not really relevant but kind of is but what happened to that shop operator new group thing or w/e that was in the application like 2 years ago and never happened? Did it get the Tina treatment?



Tina'd.


----------



## Horus

I got $10 on Jas0n, Bacon Boy, and Tom.


----------



## twinkinator

Horus said:


> I got $10 on Jas0n, Bacon Boy, and Tom.



That is, if they want to. I think Bacon Boy wants to, but I don't know about Jas0n or Tom. I bet they could if they wanted to though.


----------



## Kaiaa

Horus said:


> I got $10 on Jas0n, Bacon Boy, and Tom.



Hehe, these three are the best candidates in my opinion but only if they really want to do it. I've put my nomination in already but whoever gets promoted will be promoted because they are the best suited for the job.


----------



## Mya

Did this already pass? Tried going to the application page but it was closed.


----------



## oath2order

Mya said:


> Did this already pass? Tried going to the application page but it was closed.



You need 300 posts to apply to be a moderator.


----------



## Kaiaa

Mya said:


> Did this already pass? Tried going to the application page but it was closed.



It's still open for applications but you need 300 posts.


----------



## Mya

Kaiaa said:


> It's still open for applications  but you need 300 posts.


Woah.. Thats alot :l


----------



## Kaiaa

Just a note, I believe the basements post don't count toward total post count. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Just a note, I believe the basements post don't count toward total post count. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



This is correct, they do not. Basement posts do not count towards total post count or bell count, however, they count for "Today's Top Ten Posters".


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I applied, although I'm just fine as a regular member. I agree, there are some people who would be absolutely perfect for the job.


----------



## BellGreen

I may apply but I know Bacon Boy who seems like a good candidate, he's always helping out with new people. I think Jas0n participates in TBT activities a lot. I think those 2 would be great additions to the staff. Just many other members of TBT's opinions, don't worry x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mya said:


> Woah.. Thats alot :l



What I do is post everyday. It inspires me to post more and more. If you don't post a lot, you won't feel like you're actually communicating with other members  It may not work for you but it works a lot for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> I agree, there are some people who would be absolutely perfect for the job.



There is a suggestions option as well. If you want to suggest a person you think would be good.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll do that! Thanks, Prof.


----------



## BellGreen

I suggested Bacon Boy.  I hope he gets chosen!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I suggested Tom.


----------



## Rover AC

Good luck to anyone that applied or has been applied for!
May the Bells be with you.

- Greatest pun of our time.


----------



## Feraligator

I just submitted my application. Good luck for everyone! 

I know how it feels to be a moderator, I am one in a Mario Kart forum! =)


----------



## BellGreen

When will you choose a moderator, if you decide to choose one?


----------



## Byngo

^



Justin said:


> *When will you promote people?*
> 
> I can't give a specific timeframe, but it's not gonna be tomorrow or something. These things take time.
> 
> Justin



This might answer your question? o-o


----------



## BellGreen

Lunatic said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> This might answer your question? o-o


Oh sorry, my laptop can get pretty bright and it's sometimes hard to see certain things.


----------



## YanoShigun

Too bad I don't have enough posts or I'd totally apply. Oh well, I know someone I can recommend.


----------



## BellGreen

I spent like 6 minutes on my application. I felt like I should put all my words into it and hope for the best \^_^/


----------



## SockHead

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BellGreen

SockHead said:


> Good luck everyone!



This made me much more confident ALTHOUGH I hope for the best for people that deserve to be chosen!


----------



## fink

I like the idea of helping the forums. This place has brought me a lot of entertainment in these past few months and I already try to help out where I can. But I'm not sure how much I could help for the future development of the site. Also I am an overnight worker so I'm mostly on here at night when a lot of the traffic has died down.


----------



## Farobi

We need active, quality posters in the ACNL forums to be mods _not_ those with a huge postcount imo.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I was going to apply, but I couldn't think of anything about me that would make me a good mod... Oh well, good luck to everyone who has applied!


----------



## Sleepy

Other than the 300 post count requirement, will post count be taken into account heavily? 

In addition, I would like to apologize. I believe I accidentally applied twice. Forgive me


----------



## BellGreen

Farobi said:


> We need active, quality posters in the ACNL forums to be mods _not_ those with a huge postcount imo.



If they are active posters, wouldn't their postcount get higher and higher?

I would prefer a mod who has a combination of joining for a long time and high posts. You can't just let some average joe in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sleepy said:


> Other than the 300 post count requirement, will post count be taken into account heavily?
> 
> In addition, I would like to apologize. I believe I accidentally applied twice. Forgive me



 I believe you can. Last time Justin/Jeremy pointed it out. If you couldn't apply twice, you would probably getting a message pointing it out x3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm not really a good choice considering I've been here for only 2 months, but I hope that the people who deserve it get the job!


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> I'm not really a good choice considering I've been here for only 2 months, but I hope that the people who deserve it get the job!


I've almost been here for 2 years, lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Exactly. Regardless, I still applied. It's always good to try!


----------



## Mya

Wow! I'm so interested in this! :3, although I don't have enough experience to actually apply, nor do I have 300 posts, and I probably won't get to 300 by the time this finishes, so I guess i'll just wish the best of luck to all of you guys who applied!


----------



## Solar

I applied! There is no harm in trying right? I hope that the people that get the job really deserve it...I also hope post count isn't a huge factor xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Benmjy said:


> I applied! There is no harm in trying right? I hope that the people that get the job really deserve it...I also hope post count isn't a huge factor xD



No, they look for maturity in members. It also helps if you answer questions and report spam/rulebreaks. Post count doesn't really matter.


----------



## BellGreen

Benmjy said:


> I applied! There is no harm in trying right? I hope that the people that get the job really deserve it...I also hope post count isn't a huge factor xD



I don't think they need a HUGE GIGANTIC post count, lol. Future mods should help out reporting spam and just posting and participating on The Bell Tree. But of course you've been doing that before, right?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You couldn't really apply if you didn't participate, Green. xD


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> You couldn't really apply if you didn't participate, Green. xD


But I entered in the Home Contest xP Did you?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yup! I don't remember how I did though, my home's much better now...


----------



## BellGreen

LOL. Anyways, can't wait to see new mods! We can expect much smoother site traffic and spam prevention when new mods are recruited.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You bet! It'll probably take a while since the staff need to discuss it/look over all the applications and recommendations, because there are probably plenty.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Question, why is there an "Under 13" option in there? Shouldn't you be 13+ to be staff?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Some people are very mature, regardless of age. I am one of those people. I'm age 11, but as I have said before, people mistake me for being much older because of my maturity.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Some people are very mature, regardless of age. I am one of those people. I'm age 11, but as I have said before, people mistake me for being much older because I've my maturity.


You do tend to get angry easily though, lol. No offense intended :3
----
If being under 13 was that bad, we wouldn't even be able to sign up. AC is directed at all ages. Have you seen the adult community? LOL, that's so big I feel happy for adult gamers.


----------



## catman_

Kippla said:


> Some people are very mature, regardless of age. I am one of those people. I'm age 11, but as I have said before, people mistake me for being much older because of my maturity.



You're 11 and you're pretty mature. Mad respect yo


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> You do tend to get angry easily though, lol. No offense intended :3
> ----
> If being under 13 was that bad, we wouldn't even be able to sign up. AC is directed at all ages. Have you seen the adult community? LOL, that's so big I feel happy for adult gamers.


Sadly, that's actually true. But normally it's when I'm just so impatient, which doesn't happen very often. I get impatient and angry more easily with friends because I can trust them more to help me out. 

That's true. If anyone under 13 was not allowed to apply, the option wouldn't be there/if we did select it, it was give us a message that said we were too young to apply.

@catman_: Lolz, thanks.


----------



## Mya

Hey, when does this application period end?


----------



## Justin

Mya said:


> Hey, when does this application period end?



Don't have a set date in mind, but probably until the end of the week.


----------



## SockHead

Sleepy said:


> Other than the 300 post count requirement, will post count be taken into account heavily?
> 
> In addition, I would like to apologize. I believe I accidentally applied twice. Forgive me



We don't regard post count and join dates. If you've got what we want, we'll choose you.


----------



## Solar

SockHead said:


> We don't regard post count and join dates. If you've got what we want, we'll choose you.



I like this statement. I like it alot.


----------



## BellGreen

Benmjy said:


> I like this statement. I like it alot.


Agreed.

I hope my application had the ideal of a future staff member.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> We don't regard post count and join dates. If you've got what we want, we'll choose you.



They matter to a point. =p

That's kinda why there is a requirement.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> They matter to a point. =p
> 
> That's kinda why there is a requirement.



I'm on a roll here don't ruin it


----------



## Mya

I always thought: Im a mod on this one MMO and a lot of people question me because of my low rank. Saying 'how come your mod your such a low rank your like new' it does get annoying, but I dont understand why people judge that easily you know? Not the stuff you have its the effort and maturity you have to do something. :L


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> I'm on a roll here don't ruin it



Roll for initiative.

If you get 10 or higher I will leave.


----------



## BellGreen

Mya said:


> I always thought: Im a mod on this one MMO and a lot of people question me because of my low rank. Saying 'how come your mod your such a low rank your like new' it does get annoying, but I dont understand why people judge that easily you know? Not the stuff you have its the effort and maturity you have to do something. :L



This. Others should never base opinions on age or experience. Although you can't let someone be mod the first minute they join x3


----------



## Mya

BellBringerGreen said:


> This. Others should never base opinions on age or experience. Although you can't let someone be mod the first minute they join x3


Thats very true, although the whole point in Moderation is to keep the community itself a comfortable place for every user by eliminating and moderating the community fairly. I really don't think join dates and post counts really mean anything, especially since the Moderator personality is on the inside of people, and you can't just gain that throughout posts and old join dates.. right?


----------



## BellGreen

Mya said:


> Thats very true, although the whole point in Moderation is to keep the community itself a comfortable place for every user by eliminating and moderating the community fairly. I really don't think join dates and post counts really mean anything, especially since the Moderator personality is on the inside of people, and you can't just gain that throughout posts and old join dates.. right?



Yeah. However, it's best to find people who are trustworthy. Otherwise I'd say post count and popularity should not be relied on heavily.


----------



## Mya

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah. However, it's best to find people who are trustworthy. Otherwise I'd say post count and popularity should not be relied on heavily.


I see what you mean about the trustworthy part.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Popularity especially is not something we're putting into consideration, as was mentioned already.

We need people who are going to do work. If you're signing up, you do need to know that there is going to be a fair bit of work involved.
It's more than just moving threads and giving out warnings and infractions. You have to actually talk to people and sometimes that winds up getting people mad at you. If you're wanting to be mod for the power or the title, it's really not what you think. We have more users who dislike us than we do the opposite.

We also need team players. If you can't work with a group and discuss things as a group then you might want to rethink your decision.

That being said. I really hope that we can get some enthusiastic people willing to help make our site a better place.


----------



## BellGreen

I've been working in groups many times. I have been successful one time that my group won a trip to Cisco and talked to other groups who also won their countries' contests. I was also the leader who typed down the whole report and with the help of everyone else, we were confident in our entry.
Can't wait to see the new promotions!


----------



## Mya

Prof Gallows said:


> Popularity especially is not something we're putting into consideration, as was mentioned already.
> 
> We need people who are going to do work. If you're signing up, you do need to know that there is going to be a fair bit of work involved.
> It's more than just moving threads and giving out warnings and infractions. You have to actually talk to people and sometimes that winds up getting people mad at you. If you're wanting to be mod for the power or the title, it's really not what you think. We have more users who dislike us than we do the opposite.
> 
> We also need team players. If you can't work with a group and discuss things as a group then you might want to rethink your decision.
> 
> That being said. I really hope that we can get some enthusiastic people willing to help make our site a better place.


If I ever DO make it to the 300 post count mark, i'm signing up. I already know how it feels, having all the responsibility on your hands, it's not as easy as it sounds.

Just getting Mod for power? Smh, the only thing I want Mod for is to help this community in any way I can, especially since its involving Animal Crossing, I mean I love that game so much! Helping others enjoy talking about it by ensuring a fair community for every user is a fun job, the members asking you questions, helping people, it makes you feel a bit good inside. For those users who want it for the title, they are easily going to lose it since they won't be doing their work that often, correct?


----------



## catman_

I want to see the new mods. Hopefully it's someone who understands the community like other mods do.

edit typo


----------



## BellGreen

catman_ said:


> I want to see the new mods. Hopefully it's someone who understands the community like other mods do.
> 
> edit typo


I hope to expect a mod who understands TBT as well. I don't want someone who's like, "How do you chop trees?"


----------



## windfall

Looking forward to seeing who becomes a mod! I want to see the community grow~ Lots of people applied, I'm sure  

(Not me though, haha).


----------



## Mya

Well, even if I dont get 300 before it ends, good luck to all you who applied!


----------



## Solar

I'm nervous but also excited! I really want to be the best I could be as a moderator! I bet there are plenty of amazing applications out there! I know that the right people will be chosen! But I really like that I have a chance at this


----------



## Mya

Benmjy said:


> I'm nervous but also excited! I really want to be the best I could be as a moderator! I bet there are plenty of amazing applications out there! I know that the right people will be chosen! But I really like that I have a chance at this



Good luck! Give it your best shott!


----------



## BellGreen

Good luck to all applicants! Hope to see a bit of you as a future moderator of this amazing community!


----------



## oath2order

May the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> May the mods be ever in your favor



That's better.


----------



## Byngo

Prof Gallows said:


> It's more than just moving threads and giving out warnings and infractions. You have to actually talk to people and sometimes that winds up getting people mad at you. If you're wanting to be mod for the power or the title, it's really not what you think. We have more users who dislike us than we do the opposite.



Oh my god, yes. I was a moderator of a forum for an MMORPG called Monster Ranch Online (MRO, which it's basically dead now), and I actually resigned after a year because the responsibilities were adding up, too much for me to handle. @_@

Lets just say I like being a lazy normal member.


----------



## Hirisa

Being a mod can be very rewarding. I wouldn't call it fun though. You're basically spending a lot of time every day with a bunch of people from all over the world who share a common interest, and you can make a lot of great friends, and learn more than you ever wanted to know about whatever the forum's focus is. But it can also suck the life out of you, leaving you a jaded husk of the person you were before you joined, heh. Especially on forums that are more strict, like the one where I've spent most of my time. Enforcing all those rules can be draining, and you end up dealing with a lot of angry PMs from people who break them. Which can be perversely amusing, but more often than not it's tiresome.

I've been on a nearly year-long break from my mod position on another game site, while I focus on getting my degree, and if there's one thing I remember from those other forums is that the people who were the most eager to be mods tended to be the worst candidates. Maybe that observation is unique to the forums I mod, and here it will be different, I dunno. I wish good luck to all who applied in any case.


----------



## catman_

Hirisa said:


> Being a mod can be very rewarding. I wouldn't call it fun though. You're basically spending a lot of time every day with a bunch of people from all over the world who share a common interest, and you can make a lot of great friends, and learn more than you ever wanted to know about whatever the forum's focus is. But it can also suck the life out of you, leaving you a jaded husk of the person you were before you joined, heh. Especially on forums that are more strict, like the one where I've spent most of my time. Enforcing all those rules can be draining, and you end up dealing with a lot of angry PMs from people who break them. Which can be perversely amusing, but more often than not it's tiresome.
> 
> I've been on a nearly year-long break from my mod position on another game site, while I focus on getting my degree, and if there's one thing I remember from those other forums is that the people who were the most eager to be mods tended to be the worst candidates. Maybe that observation is unique to the forums I mod, and here it will be different, I dunno. I wish good luck to all who applied in any case.



smart words, very true.


----------



## Farobi

Hirisa said:


> Being a mod can be very rewarding. I wouldn't call it fun though. You're basically spending a lot of time every day with a bunch of people from all over the world who share a common interest, and you can make a lot of great friends, and learn more than you ever wanted to know about whatever the forum's focus is. But it can also suck the life out of you, leaving you a jaded husk of the person you were before you joined, heh. Especially on forums that are more strict, like the one where I've spent most of my time. Enforcing all those rules can be draining, and you end up dealing with a lot of angry PMs from people who break them. Which can be perversely amusing, but more often than not it's tiresome.
> 
> I've been on a nearly year-long break from my mod position on another game site, while I focus on getting my degree, and if there's one thing I remember from those other forums is that the people who were the most eager to be mods tended to be the worst candidates. Maybe that observation is unique to the forums I mod, and here it will be different, I dunno. I wish good luck to all who applied in any case.



This. Even though im really active on TBT, im just too lazy to do stuff


----------



## Justin

Hirisa said:


> Being a mod can be very rewarding. I wouldn't call it fun though. You're basically spending a lot of time every day with a bunch of people from all over the world who share a common interest, and you can make a lot of great friends, and learn more than you ever wanted to know about whatever the forum's focus is. But it can also suck the life out of you, leaving you a jaded husk of the person you were before you joined, heh. Especially on forums that are more strict, like the one where I've spent most of my time. Enforcing all those rules can be draining, and you end up dealing with a lot of angry PMs from people who break them. Which can be perversely amusing, but more often than not it's tiresome.
> 
> I've been on a nearly year-long break from my mod position on another game site, while I focus on getting my degree, and if there's one thing I remember from those other forums is that the people who were the most eager to be mods tended to be the worst candidates. Maybe that observation is unique to the forums I mod, and here it will be different, I dunno. I wish good luck to all who applied in any case.



I'm glad someone understands.

If I got a dollar every time one of us got a rage filled hate message back after intracting someone...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Justin said:


> I'm glad someone understands.
> 
> If I got a dollar every time one of us got a rage filled hate message back after intracting someone...


You'd be a millionare. I'm not surprised though. People just don't understand that staff do what they do for a reason. They don't give out warnings to be mean. I'm sure staff don't really want to give out warnings but it is their job to keep the site under control and rulebreak-free.


----------



## Mya

Lol aw 300 posts is so hardd.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Not if you posted like crazy during your first week here like I did.


----------



## Mya

Kippla said:


> Not if you posted like crazy during your first week here like I did.


I only need like 96 posts left but believe me its not as easy as it sounds..


----------



## catman_

guys please


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I just did a *lot* of posting in the New Leaf board. There always seems to be something going on in there.


----------



## Mya

Ah yeah, I know. Lets try to change the subject back to the main deal, since this is getting kinda offtopic, sorry I mentioned posts.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yup. 

I wish the best of luck to all applicants! If if you don't get the job this time, there's always a next time to apply.


----------



## nooky13

Good luck to everyone, Remember if you are thinking about the post count it isn't just the amount of posts you post it is the quality and detail you put in them.

Someone with 250 posts of helpful, detailed advice or information might be thought of better than someone with 500 posts of complete junk.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well said, nooky.


----------



## nooky13

Kippla said:


> Well said, nooky.



Thanks, I've seen some people trying to get their post count up with unuseful pointless stuff.


----------



## windfall

I like the way you think, nooky! As much as I like seeing this forum being active, if we get the same posts going "LOL" or "I agree", well that's not substance; it's fluff. Quality over quantity. It applies to real life as well; it's not just a forum mod requirement.


----------



## nooky13

windfall said:


> I like the way you think, nooky! As much as I like seeing this forum being active, if we get the same posts going "LOL" or "I agree", well that's not substance; it's fluff. Quality over quantity. It applies to real life as well; it's not just a forum mod requirement.



I agree Windfall.


----------



## Hirisa

The 300 post requirement is extremely modest, and is not unfair to people who don't post a lot, in my opinion. It's not just about wanting to hire someone who is extroverted and chatty on the internet- reading 300 or so posts by the same person can provide valuable insight about the candidate, and might be looked at in lieu of/in addition to a traditional interview.


----------



## Mya

Well im almost there, and yeah it is a little unfair, but its most likely not going to be changed :L


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why it's 300 posts, you'll have to ask. But all 300 posts will need to be quality posts that are worth reading. Someone with only 100 posts would probably be too new, 200 posts is okay, and 300 posts is, well, good. They just want proof you'll be active and post, but not pointless posts that don't need to be posted.


----------



## oath2order

Also note that it was previous 500 posts, but they did lower it to 300.


----------



## Mya

Most of my posts have good detail and quality, while 80 of my posts are introduction replies, hehe.


----------



## catman_

Mya said:


> Most of my posts have good detail and quality, while 80 of my posts are introduction replies, hehe.



cheap way to get your post up, tsk tsk.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Not really a cheap way. It's still valid and not spam to have all those posts on your introduction, so it was a good start.


----------



## Mya

catman_ said:


> cheap way to get your post up, tsk tsk.


Oh hush lol, im trying my best;


----------



## Gizmodo

Goodluck everyone, i hope that someone is found who will continue to be a great contributor to the forum and will keep everyone and posts well in check


----------



## BellGreen

catman_ said:


> cheap way to get your post up, tsk tsk.



How is that a cheap way? I love to introduce new members. Remember, quality over quantity.

Anyway, I too prefer quality over quantity. You can't just have short posts that say "Yeah" or 
"cool."


----------



## catman_

BellBringerGreen said:


> How is that a cheap way? I love to introduce new members. Remember, quality over quantity.



oh yes, I forgot saying hi to new members is better than writing a paragraph in the new leaf discussion board.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I've seen lots of people write a nice amount for introductions. Writing paragraphs doesn't necessarily make it better.


----------



## BellGreen

catman_ said:


> oh yes, I forgot saying hi to new members is better than writing a paragraph in the new leaf discussion board.



Oh, well that makes a lot more sense. Writing a paragraph gives you more bells though, I think x3


----------



## catman_

Neither is saying "welcome" but okay.


----------



## Mya

catman_ said:


> Neither is saying "welcome" but okay.


I usually say welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay, and be sure to read the FAQ! glad to have you here :3 <


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have seen some people do that, but very little. Most posts are very welcoming, but do the posts really matter? Like everyone says, the posts don't count. It doesn't matter if you have 10,000 posts, someone with 1,000 could get the job.


----------



## BellGreen

Mya said:


> I usually say welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay, and be sure to read the FAQ! glad to have you here :3 <



I say something like "Welcome to The Bell Tree! Hope you enjoy this wonderful community." 

I'm a little nervous but I hope the best for The Bell Tree's future!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kippla said:


> I have seen some people do that, but very little. Most posts are very welcoming, but do the posts really matter? Like everyone says, the posts don't count. It doesn't matter if you have 10,000 posts, someone with 1,000 could get the job.


The reason why we are introducing members is because we want to be nice. You don't do it for being mod or admin, you do it because you want to.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Don't start fighting guys.


The post limit is there for a reason, but just because you have 300 posts doesn't mean that's going to be one of the huge contributing factors in who we choose.
We put in both the applications and the suggestions, and we're looking at both of them. If you know anyone you think would be a good pick for staff but doesn't have 300 posts, suggest them. That way we can get an idea of who you guys think would be good.

and don't suggest yourself. =p


----------



## catman_

I really hope someone didn't suggest themselves...


----------



## oath2order

Mya said:


> I usually say welcome to the forums, enjoy your stay, and be sure to read the FAQ! glad to have you here :3 <



I've started doing the "Remember to read the FAQ" thing too 

Gallows I'm gonna suggest you to be a mod


----------



## catman_

oath2order said:


> Gallows I'm gonna suggest you to be a mod


I second that ^


----------



## BellGreen

oath2order said:


> I've started doing the "Remember to read the FAQ" thing too
> 
> *Gallows I'm gonna suggest you to be a mod*


LOL.

I suggested Kaiaa  She's always helping out the community in any way she can.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

catman_ said:


> I second that ^


I third that. Prof, you'd make an excellent mod.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, Prof is totally awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I agree, Prof is awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, it's odd.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, it's super strange!


----------



## catman_

I dunno why he isn't mod already.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

catman_ said:


> I dunno why he isn't mod already.



I know, right? He'd be a great mod!

Anyway, I applied  probably won't get promoted, but good luck to everyone else who applied


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, it's really odd.


----------



## Marceline

*I've been lurking on this thread for a while* Best of luck, everyone! I've already suggested someone, its the least I can do!


----------



## Mya

Well, im applying! Wish me luck!


----------



## RainbowYoshi

I hardly have enough to apply! Oh well, I'll suggest a certain friend (jez)  when I can!


----------



## Furry Sparks

I've totally got this, I've only been banned a few times.


----------



## one_eye

Furry Sparks said:


> I've totally got this, I've only been banned a few times.



I know you can do it.


----------



## Mya

Put alot of work into the App :3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Mya said:


> Put alot of work into the App :3


We all did. Hopefully the staff will make a good choice of who to promote.


----------



## Gizmodo

Wait Mya you've only been a member for a week O_O that would be a big job giving someone moderator after one week lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yes. 

April 3rd: Someone joins.

April 4th: They are promoted to moderator.

That actually happened to me once.


----------



## catman_

Kippla said:


> Yes.
> 
> April 3rd: Someone joins.
> 
> April 4th: They are promoted to moderator.
> 
> That actually happened to me once.


pretty sure they knew who it was.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nope, I got promoted because I made 60 posts on my first day and I had good grammar. 

If they didn't want people who had recently joined to apply, I think they would've prevented them from applying. New members have no less of a chance than a senior member.


----------



## Mya

Gizmodo said:


> Wait Mya you've only been a member for a week O_O that would be a big job giving someone moderator after one week lol


Haha, nah, I have so much experience as a Moderator, I work for XGen Studios as one of their Forum Moderators, I know how to infract, warn, and basically a bunch of the standard rules that are expected to be understood and followed. I don't really consider post counts/join dates etc when choosing authorities and staff for your community.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Hirisa said:


> Being a mod can be very rewarding. I wouldn't call it fun though. You're basically spending a lot of time every day with a bunch of people from all over the world who share a common interest, and you can make a lot of great friends, and learn more than you ever wanted to know about whatever the forum's focus is. But it can also suck the life out of you, leaving you a jaded husk of the person you were before you joined, heh. Especially on forums that are more strict, like the one where I've spent most of my time. Enforcing all those rules can be draining, and you end up dealing with a lot of angry PMs from people who break them. Which can be perversely amusing, but more often than not it's tiresome.
> 
> I've been on a nearly year-long break from my mod position on another game site, while I focus on getting my degree, and if there's one thing I remember from those other forums is that the people who were the most eager to be mods tended to be the worst candidates. Maybe that observation is unique to the forums I mod, and here it will be different, I dunno. I wish good luck to all who applied in any case.


Oh jeez is that not the truth. I felt like every time I left a position, a great burden was lifted and suddenly that hobby became far more interesting again. Not saying that the position is terrible, but you find it easy to rub people the wrong way or even attract unwanted attention (stalking isn't cool kids). It's like playing the slots logging in, you'll never know what troubles might await you or who thanking you for assisting them.

Went ahead and filled out an application based off some votes of confidence I saw from fellow members earlier on in the thread, seems like Gallows got a promotion (congrats [I am late or just brain dead?]). Will be filling out some suggestions in a bit for Bacon Boy at least.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> It's like playing the slots logging in, you'll never know what troubles might await you or who thanking you for assisting them.
> 
> seems like Gallows got a promotion (congrats [I am late or just brain dead?]).



That's exactly how it feels. lol

and yes, I did! It was a couple of months ago though. So I've only been moderating for a little bit.

Gotta say though. These few months have been crazy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

You will only promoted a few months back? It doesn't seem like it. You seem like a senior moderator. 

One of my online best friends used to be a Global Moderator on a very popular Warrior Cats website I still go on. She said it was a rewarding job, but it was hard work. It didn't leave much time for roleplaying and chatting.


----------



## BellGreen

It seems fun to become a moderator, but along with the hard work. If I would ever be chosen, I would apply my skills to real life and maybe I could succeed in something cool in life! I hope it happens one day.


----------



## oath2order

Kippla said:


> You will only promoted a few months back? It doesn't seem like it. You seem like a senior moderator.
> 
> One of my online best friends used to be a Global Moderator on a very popular Warrior Cats website I still go on. She said it was a rewarding job, but it was hard work. It didn't leave much time for roleplaying and chatting.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66796-Welcome-new-mods-Prof-Gallows-and-ZR388

Seems like it was so long ago


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mya said:


> Haha, nah, I have so much experience as a Moderator, I work for XGen Studios as one of their Forum Moderators, I know how to infract, warn, and basically a bunch of the standard rules that are expected to be understood and followed. I don't really consider post counts/join dates etc when choosing authorities and staff for your community.


Actually, join date does matter. It lets the staff see how you handle certain situations. It's one thing to say you would end a fight, but another to actually do it. It takes time for them to get to know you. It's not a matter of post count as it is getting to know you more. You can have all of the experience you need, but the staff would need to know you a bit better before you become a moderator. Otherwise, this would just be EAC, handing out moderating positions to anyone that signs up with any amount of experience.


----------



## Mya

Bacon Boy said:


> Actually, join date does matter. It lets the staff see how you handle certain situations. It's one thing to say you would end a fight, but another to actually do it. It takes time for them to get to know you. It's not a matter of post count as it is getting to know you more. You can have all of the experience you need, but the staff would need to know you a bit better before you become a moderator. Otherwise, this would just be EAC, handing out moderating positions to anyone that signs up with any amount of experience.


Well I dont consider that, but probably this forum's staff most likely do, huh?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I feel like new mods should've been picked back around June 8th. With the massive surge of activity lol.

I think I'd be a good mod if I could just bite my tongue more often lol


----------



## Justin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I feel like new mods should've been picked back around June 8th. With the massive surge of activity lol.l



But.. But... we added two mods just a week before that! 

Really though, we're doing alright, but it wouldn't have hurt to have more sooner.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Justin said:


> But.. But... we added two mods just a week before that!
> 
> Really though, we're doing alright, but it wouldn't have hurt to have more sooner.



Whaa? Who?

Is there a staff link like there was on the old TBT I could see?


----------



## Justin

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Whaa? Who?
> 
> Is there a staff link like there was on the old TBT I could see?



I think this is what you're looking for?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Yes.

Who were the two mods added a week before June 8th?


----------



## Jake

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Yes.
> 
> Who were the two mods added a week before June 8th?



Zr and gallows


----------



## Horus

Feels like they've been mods for years.


----------



## Farobi

How many mods are gonna be picked?

_if only i ever read the op..._


----------



## ForgottenT

lol none of the staffs are online right now.
you guys need moderators in different time zones.


----------



## Elijo

ForgottenT said:


> lol none of the staffs are online right now.
> you guys need moderators in different time zones.



I seriously agree with this, the forums would be supervised nearly 24/7 that way.

I wish everyone good luck as it could be anyone getting chosen now.


----------



## fink

Kuma said:


> I seriously agree with this, the forums would be supervised nearly 24/7 that way.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck as it could be anyone getting chosen now.



I considered applying since I am on mostly at night, but I don't think I can dedicate the time needed to be as helpful as the rest of the staff. I'm sure you guys are going to pick those most fit for the job.


----------



## Trundle

Kippla said:


> Yes.
> 
> April 3rd: Someone joins.
> 
> April 4th: They are promoted to moderator.
> 
> That actually happened to me once.



Oh, you went on EAC too?

#jimmyjokes


----------



## Bambi

Jas0n ftw!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm literally dying of anticipation. While I know which people will have a really good chance at getting the job, it's also fun to wake up, get on TBT and find out you're a mod. Followed by a screaming frenzy.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

Kippla said:


> You will only promoted a few months back? It doesn't seem like it. You seem like a senior moderator.
> 
> One of my online best friends used to be a Global Moderator on a very popular Warrior Cats website I still go on. She said it was a rewarding job, but it was hard work. It didn't leave much time for roleplaying and chatting.


Was her username something like Spottedleaf123? Anyway, I'm not fit for being a moderator, it could be fun, but I would have no time on my hands then. Plus, I would be bad when it comes to solutions so... I'd say becoming a moderator is fun, exciting, and _scary_.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I think her user was something like Viperfang. Her name was always Viper online, but I don't know if that was her original username. 

Yes. Fun, exciting and scary. Yes indeed.


----------



## SockHead

Kippla said:


> I'm literally dying of anticipation.



This kind of thing usually lasts about a month.


----------



## Gizmodo

Are there any UK mods?


----------



## Elijo

Gizmodo said:


> Are there any UK mods?


Yes, Andy and Jubs are from the UK.


----------



## SockHead

Kuma said:


> Yes, Andy and Jubs are from the UK.



Actually, Justin is from Canada!


----------



## Trundle

Kuma said:


> Yes, Andy and Jubs are from the UK.



Jubs lives in western Canada..
If it was some kinda joke, I didn't get it


----------



## Elijo

Trundle said:


> Jubs lives in western Canada..
> If it was some kinda joke, I didn't get it



(Kuma's idiocy strikes again! )


----------



## RainbowYoshi

SockHead said:


> This kind of thing usually lasts about a month.



I wish we found out who the new mods are going to be at the end of the week...


----------



## Elijo

RainbowYoshi said:


> I wish we found out who the new mods are going to be at the end of the week...



I wish it were that easy RainbowYoshi. There's got to be lots of applications to read and the staff have to check all of the applicant's TBT history as well.


----------



## BellGreen

RainbowYoshi said:


> I wish we found out who the new mods are going to be at the end of the week...



Actually, in a post before this one, I do believe remembering that were ARE going to reveal the new mods late this week or next week. But I see why, school and college is starting soon and I don't think it would really suit most people. I go to school near the end of this month though so it's fine with me.


----------



## SockHead

BellBringerGreen said:


> Actually, in a post before this one, I do believe remembering that were ARE going to reveal the new mods late this week or next week. But I see why, school and college is starting soon and I don't think it would really suit most people. I go to school near the end of this month though so it's fine with me.



Nope no specific date.


----------



## BellGreen

SockHead said:


> Nope no specific date.



Oh. Maybe they meant ending the application then, IDK. I believe it would take quite a bit to read through all the applications though.


----------



## Elijo

SockHead said:


> Nope no specific date.



That means it can come at anytime!
(I'm ready for your attack... Ninja...)


----------



## RainbowYoshi

I heard the last thread about Staff Applications we're still open until October... is that true? That's a LONG way off.


----------



## Elijo

RainbowYoshi said:


> I heard the last thread about Staff Applications we're still open until October... is that true? That's a LONG way off.



It's probably just a rumour, don't count on it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh. Maybe they meant ending the application then, IDK. I believe it would take quite a bit to read through all the applications though.



That and doing the TBT background checks. lol


Going through the history of threads and posts that people have made.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

We all wish it would be easier, Prof.


----------



## twinkinator

The people I think would be good mods are all in time zones we already have covered. It would be nice to have another European mod though. I definitely think we need at least 2 more mods since Micah stepped down.


----------



## Prof Gallows

twinkinator said:


> The people I think would be good mods are all in time zones we already have covered. It would be nice to have another European mod though. I definitely think we need at least 2 more mods since Micah stepped down.



In my own opinion, I think we need three.

To cover Micah leaving, and two of our other mods who are no longer active.


----------



## Caius

This is actually a conspiracy. We opened apps so people would be nicer. Secrets out


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:


> This is actually a conspiracy. We opened apps so people would be nicer. Secrets out



additionally, soapbox posts have been up 30% since opening the applications.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> additionally, soapbox posts have been up 30% since opening the applications.



Is this a good thing?


----------



## Justin

Zr388 said:


> This is actually a conspiracy. We opened apps so people would be nicer. Secrets out



Dammit Jamie.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> Dammit Jamie.



Sorry I just had to say something. This has gone on long enough!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Now we know the truth! HAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## BellGreen

Soapbox posts? Like cheesy posts in a Hallmark card? D:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't know. I'm just dying of anticipation, as we all are. No pressure, staff.


----------



## catman_

Zr388 said:


> This is actually a conspiracy. We opened apps so people would be nicer. Secrets out



Hahaha, working.


----------



## Mao

Are you more likely to pick someone who has been on this site for a bit longer? ^w^


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

They'll pick someone who is mature, responsible and experienced. I'm not sure your time on the site matters very much.


----------



## Horus

Kippla said:


> They'll pick someone who is mature, responsible and experienced. I'm not sure your time on the site matters very much.



I wonder about that. Currently, all the mods have been on TBT for at least 3 years. They've also said that they want to know how you act, which they've said, takes time.


Not that I'm arguing for my case here, I'm as mature as a toddler so you two got a better chance.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, but as long as you can handle the job with maturity, how long you've been registered doesn't really take an effect, but being here at least a month would probably have you experienced with setup of TBT and its features.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Yeah, but as long as you can handle the job with maturity, how long you've been registered doesn't really take an effect, but being here at least a month would probably have you experienced with setup of TBT and its features.



This. Being here over a month makes people want to trust you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> This. Being here over a month makes people want to trust you.



But doesn't necessarily mean you should just based off of how long they've been here.

Really, I've seen members who have been on here for over three months and still don't know how to properly use even half of our features.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> But doesn't necessarily mean you should just based off of how long they've been here.
> 
> Really, I've seen members who have been on here for over three months and still don't know how to properly use even half of our features.



You do have a point there. I see a bunch of answered questions and some late members still don't know how to have sprites in their signatures after the abundant of threads.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> You do have a point there. I see a bunch of answered questions and some late members still don't know how to have sprites in their signatures after the abundant of threads.



Well.. that's not really one of our features. lol

One thing that really gets me is people posting in threads doing the staff's job instead of reporting. Especially with threads in the wrong boards. Stuff like, "Oh this should be in the blah blah board instead."
so that makes the person make a completely new thread leaving the old one sitting there pointlessly taking up space.

:I


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Well.. that's not really one of our features. lol
> 
> One thing that really gets me is people posting in threads doing the staff's job instead of reporting. Especially with threads in the wrong boards. Stuff like, "Oh this should be in the blah blah board instead."
> so that makes the person make a completely new thread leaving the old one sitting there pointlessly taking up space.
> 
> :I



I've stopped doing that  Ever since ya'll said why it's a problem, I stopped postin'


----------



## BellGreen

Oh yeah, that annoys me too, it's just more convenient to just move the thread. The locked threads make me want to post on them but I can't so it really irritates me lol.


----------



## Redacted

I wish the best of luck to anyone who entered!


----------



## sunate

Application has been submitted.


----------



## twinkinator

Prof Gallows said:


> But doesn't necessarily mean you should just based off of how long they've been here.
> 
> Really, I've seen members who have been on here for over three months and still don't know how to properly use even half of our features.



I still learn things every once and a while and I've been here 4 years lol.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Me too, but I think I've covered most of the features. I went on a forum that also used VBulletin so I was already a bit familiar. I hope Jubs, Jeremy and the rest of the staff make a good choice! How many applications are there?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Me too, but I think I've covered most of the features. I went on a forum that also used VBulletin so I was already a bit familiar. I hope Jubs, Jeremy and the rest of the staff make a good choice! How many applications are there?


----------



## Jake

if you keep editing my posts it's obvious that that's who they're going to be xo


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> if you keep forcing me to edit my posts it's obvious that that's who they're going to be xo



No, it's because it's going to start a huge conspiracy.
we haven't picked anyone yet and I doubt we'll decide on anyone until the end of the month.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I entered an application. I think I have really good qualifications, both on these forums and in my real life. The main thing I feel like would hurt me is my registration date. Ah well. Doesn't hurt to put something in the box.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If I was promoted, I'd:

1. Fly to Canada, Europe and every place a staffie lives and give them a hug. A big one. 

2. Scream and ***** on the floor. 

I can imagine the *****ing on the floor.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Kippla said:


> If I was promoted, I'd:
> 
> 1. Fly to Canada, Europe and every place a staffie lives and give them a hug. A big one.
> 
> 2. Scream and ***** on the floor.
> 
> I can imagine the *****ing on the floor.



Hey, now. Airline tickets around the world are expensive*. And you can't convert AC bells to real world money to help pay for it. 

*It is AMAZING to be able to use that excuse to not visit the in-laws that live in the US. HA!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll remember that excuse. 

Well, I'll definitely scream n' *****. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> I'll remember that excuse.
> 
> Well, I'll definitely scream n' *****. Who wouldn't?



mature people who are the right pick for staff members?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

DJStarstryker said:


> Hey, now. Airline tickets around the world are expensive*. And you can't convert AC bells to real world money to help pay for it.
> 
> *It is AMAZING to be able to use that excuse to not visit the in-laws that live in the US. HA!



To someone who flies around the world every 3 months, not so much


----------



## fink

Kippla said:


> I'll remember that excuse.
> 
> Well, I'll definitely scream n' *****. Who wouldn't?



It's not a prize man, it's a job. Actually more like an internship since you don't get paid. Although if I had an internship somewhere awesome like google I'd probably be happy. Still surprised in how excited you are about modding. Its basically community service.


----------



## Hirisa

fink said:


> It's not a prize man, it's a job. Actually more like an internship since you don't get paid. Although if I had an internship somewhere awesome like google I'd probably be happy. Still surprised in how excited you are about modding. Its basically community service.



Sensible words right here.


----------



## oath2order

fink said:


> It's not a prize man, it's a job. Actually more like an internship since you don't get paid. Although if I had an internship somewhere awesome like google I'd probably be happy. Still surprised in how excited you are about modding. Its basically community service.



Well, to be fair, for some of us, being a mod on the Bell Tree could be comparable to being an intern at Google.


----------



## BellGreen

Yeah, I don't think I would scream and spaz. You should actually be more calm and confident and know that a lot of work will be involved. It can be a fun experience but obviously it takes hard work to win.
But I do see why you'd be happy.


----------



## one_eye

Jake. said:


> mature people who are the right pick for staff members?



Woah there, that's rather high expectations for TBT members.


----------



## Byngo

one_eye said:


> Woah there, that's rather high expectations for TBT members.



I can't tell if that is sarcasm or insinuating a majority of member's on TBT are immature?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Guys, I'm exaggerating. I'd be happy on the inside though. 

There are a lot of people good for the job on TBT, it's hard to narrow it down. While everyone's chances are luck right now as we have no info on who is being considered, I hope they're picked before school starts.

Wait, school starts on the 28th. Yeeeah, we'll need to wait until September rolls around.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Guys, I'm exaggerating. I'd be happy on the inside though.
> 
> There are a lot of people good for the job on TBT, it's hard to narrow it down. While everyone's chances are luck right now as we have no info on who is being considered, I hope they're picked before school starts.
> 
> Wait, school starts on the 28th. Yeeeah, we'll need to wait until September rolls around.



Hmm, my school starts on Monday on the 26th ;-;
The mods need time to find the right picks anyway  I would let them choose patiently because it will be worthwhile to the community.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, but the curiousity is just so much! We sit in the classroom, waiting for the teacher to come back with test scores.


----------



## Midoriya

I don't go back to school till September 10th.  And I only go 3 1/2 days a week.  I submitted my application earlier.  Good luck to all the other people who submitted!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Lucky.

So, how many applications do you guys think have been submitted? I'd guess around 200.


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> Guys, I'm exaggerating. I'd be happy on the inside though.


like you said you'd fly on a plane to visit the staff members to give them "big hugs"?
Not to mention your visitor messages suggest otherwise...

>http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?4591-BellBringerGreen

~_I'd reply with:

"OH. MY. FREAKING. GOD. I'm about to die of excitement! I promise I won't let the staff down! Now, I need to go celebrate and then I'll start right away."_~

you aint foolin no one xo


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okay, whatever. I'm just excited, period.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> So, how many applications do you guys think have been submitted? I'd guess around 200.



51 as of me posting this.

Not as many as I really expected.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I tried to apply but when I hit send when I finished it said I didn't have permission to be on that page. So I guess TBT doesn't want me to be a mod :/ lol

Oh well. There are better people to be mod, like Kaiaa and Bacon Boy. I tried to recommend Kaiaa but when I hit send it said the webpage wasn't available. I guess TBT doesn't care about my opinion either. I'll just leave my recommendations here.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What? Very, very surprising. It least it will be easier to go through them.

@LoveMcQueen: That's odd and very funny. TBT, why must you taunt us?


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> What? Very, very surprising. It least it will be easier to go through them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What? Very, very surprising. It least it will be easier to go through them.



I wouldn't keep your hopes up. Remember, background checks are needed as well. I do recall reading about people taking time on their applications as well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, I know. I kept mine short and sweet for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## Farobi

Kippla said:


> Okay, whatever. I'm just excited, period.



whats with all this period jokes?

ok lol i should never be a mod like ever


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeaah, I shouldn't have said that. Sounds wrong. One of the idiot kids in my class(a boy) last year made a joke about periods. It was so insulting. 
"What's at the end of every sentence? A period." I just wanted to punch him.


----------



## Torotix

Well after reading this thread I sure know who is going to be in the running for the big spot


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> Yeaah, I shouldn't have said that. Sounds wrong. One of the idiot kids in my class(a boy) last year made a joke about periods. It was so insulting.
> "What's at the end of every sentence? A period." I just wanted to punch him.


"I just wanted to punch him"
wow violent behavior... is that an exaggeration, too?


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> "I just wanted to punch him"
> wow violent behavior... is that an exaggeration, too?



Of course, I don't think she's one of those people who would punch someone. Besides, "detention" and "suspension." Think about it first.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I just meant I was angry, and so were all the girls at my table.


----------



## Byngo

@Jake.: Why does it seem as if you're picking on Kippla? 

You had a nightmare of her becoming a mod? C'mon... ;_;


----------



## Jake

Lunatic said:


> @Jake.: Why does it seem as if you're picking on Kippla?
> 
> You had a nightmare of her becoming a mod? C'mon... ;_;



now you're discriminating against me based on my sexuality? great.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm just an innocent little girl trying to get by in this crazy world.


----------



## Byngo

Jake. said:


> now you're discriminating against me based on my sexuality? great.



Wut. 

o-o 

Wut.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't... what?


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> I'm just an innocent little girl trying to get by in this crazy world.


Who plays Pokemon and The Sims

Honestly I think everyone has a chance at being mod, it's all up to the staff.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who plays Pokemon and The Sims
> 
> Honestly I think everyone has a chance at being mod, it's all up to the staff.



Dang, dude. You blew my cover. -poofs-


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who plays Pokemon and The Sims
> 
> Honestly I think everyone has a chance at being mod, it's all up to the staff.



umm no you defs dont.

gallows was talkin bout this thread in the IRC "idk y we have applications so many young members are getting their hopes up when they really don't stand a chance"

pls dont shoot the messenger, all I speak is the truth.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Now you're just being rude. Just because you joined in 2008 doesn't mean you have better chances than we do.


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> Now you're just being rude. Just because you joined in 2008 doesn't mean you have better chances than we do.



no one has a better chance than Tom, Kaiaa and Jen do.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I still don't see your point. We all have chances and no one knows who is going to be better because no one IS better. End of discussion.


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> I still don't see your point. We all have chances and no one knows who is going to be better because no one IS better. End of discussion.



so you're sayin basonjurrows aka best troll in tbt history ever would be a better mod than justin?
i'm tryna feel ya female kip but i just cant. im soz


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I mean everyone has chances of becoming a mod, Jake.


----------



## BellGreen

You may also recommend members for the position. Keep in mind though, these are simply an extra point for us to consider. This isn't a popularity contest and nobody will be promoted solely because they have many recommendations, nor will anyone not be promoted solely because they received zero or few recommendations. (100 posts are required to recommend)

Words of wisdom above.


----------



## Midoriya

I really think Gallows was being sarcastic, Jake.  There's a lot of young people on this forum recently that have really good ideas and know a thing or two about leadership.  Mods don't usually discourage certain people on purpose unless that person is really rude or something.  And what do you mean now they're attacking your sexuality?  They didn't even mention anything related to it.

@Gallows: Wow, only 51 people?  I thought there would be a lot more people that submitted by now.  I think some people are remembering that it's a job and not a prize, previously posted by another member.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

While the position can be exciting, I think most members would like to enjoy not having to work and just chatting.


----------



## BellGreen

When I read Jake's post, I felt like my chance was pretty much blown. I stopped thinking about it for a couple minutes and I realize that little things can't discourage you. It's best to move on and try to accomplish your goals. It's common sense.


----------



## Jake

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I really think Gallows was being sarcastic, Jake.



umm no he defs wasnt


----------



## Midoriya

If he wasn't, then that's a distorted way of thinking.  Someone shouldn't just get to do something because they're old enough.  And to say something like that could have been influenced that they already have the spot.  When people get their hands on something first they tend to look down on others and discourage them just because they haven't made it yet.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Yeah, I think I'll just leave now....


----------



## Jake

Kippla said:


> I've asked Prof about it. A moderator saying such a thing is horrible. While he may have been trying to say it in a light way it's still rude to young members.



I feel ya.

you should see the rude message sockhead left on my bulletin board when he visited me in AC. I would post an image but it says the F-word and insults my sexuality


----------



## BellGreen

I just can't believe a mod will just go out there and ruin a lot of people's hopes including mine. I'm not letting one thing get to me though.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Even if we aren't picked, we still tried. That's what matters.


----------



## Midoriya

For all we know, they could be testing us.  Maybe we're looking at this the wrong way, maybe not.  Who knows.


----------



## Jennifer

I don't recall him saying anything about age--just that not everyone will be picked and he feels bad some people are getting their hopes up and that's understandable--I don't think 51 new mods would be very helpful.


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> I don't think 51 new mods would be very helpful.



I feel ya. this aint Oprah


----------



## Midoriya

Well of course they're not going to pick all 51.  They only need mods to increase the mod to member ratio.  If he was being sensitive, that's nice.  But nobody should be over-looked because of their age.


EDIT: Let's be honest though.  I don't think anyone has their hopes up right now.  I don't have my hopes up.  I just try to take advantage of mr. opportunity whenever it appears.  If I don't get picked, I don't really mind.  I don't think anyone is going to get upset that they weren't picked.


----------



## Hamusuta

Justin said:


> Not really no
> If you're already active and behave on the IRC, maybe. Otherwise, not necessarily.
> 
> 
> 
> Tina'd.





Jake. said:


> Not really relevant but kind of is but what happened to that shop operator new group thing or w/e that was in the application like 2 years ago and never happened? Did it get the Tina treatment?



I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW.
Tina is singing in 3 songs in 5x02 AND the episode title has her name in it.  

But yeah I'll apply, I'm basically on this forum everyday anyway :3


----------



## bittermeat

I don't see why people are saying that _everyone_ has a chance. There's a reason why there are applications; there are people who can do an effective job and there are those who can't. Simple as that.


----------



## BellGreen

bittermeat said:


> I don't see why people are saying that _everyone_ has a chance. There's a reason why there are applications; there are people who can do an effective job and those who can't. Simple as that.



I think everyone has a chance because they may start to learn that they can work but it's just my opinion. I see what you're saying though, not everyone has the patience.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ok I got halfway though the application and realized I have absolute no chance LOL.
But I am going to reccomend a certain someone >;3


----------



## Jennifer

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Well of course they're not going to pick all 51.  They only need mods to increase the mod to member ratio.  If he was being sensitive, that's nice.  But nobody should be over-looked because of their age.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Let's be honest though.  I don't think anyone has their hopes up right now.  I don't have my hopes up.  I just try to take advantage of mr. opportunity whenever it appears.  If I don't get picked, I don't really mind.  I don't think anyone is going to get upset that they weren't picked.



And as I said, I don't recall him saying anything about anyone's age.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jennifer said:


> And as I said, I don't recall him saying anything about anyone's age.



By age, he means how long someone has been on TBT.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> By age, he means how long someone has been on TBT.



Really?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I really am not quite sure. It's been said, it only matters if you have maturity. By too young, it means either.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jeez. You really know how to start a riot Jake.


What I said was that the new people who started spamming to boost their post count up to 300 aren't the sort of people that are going to be picked. I never said anything about age or how long they've been here.

I'm really not sure why you think it's a good idea to start spreading rumors and getting people all worked up, but it needs to stop.


----------



## BellGreen

Thank you for clearing that up Gallows, I really appreciate it..


----------



## Jennifer

Kippla said:


> By age, he means how long someone has been on TBT.



And as he posted, like I said, he didn't say anything in regards to that


----------



## Mino

I applied.

Wish me luck, guys! c:


----------



## Thunder

Congratulations to Professor Gallows and ZR! Our newest moderators!


----------



## SockHead

Congrats guys!


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> Congrats guys!



:'D

I'd like to thank everyone who supported me through this. I couldn't have made it this far without their help. I'd also like to thank the staff, who at the time were so eager to promote me while I hung their helpless bodies over a bubbling tank of magma. Without their cooperation I wouldn't be here today.

Thank you guys.


----------



## SockHead

Better luck next year to those who weren't chosen!!


----------



## Elijo

XD Oh my god Gallows. You're all pulling a prank here, now let me see the real deal.


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> :'D
> 
> I'd like to thank everyone who supported me through this. I couldn't have made it this far without their help. I'd also like to thank the staff, who at the time were so eager to promote me while I hung their helpless bodies over a bubbling tank of magma. Without their cooperation I wouldn't be here today.
> 
> Thank you guys.



Professor Gallows has been demoted for making one of those "Thank the academy" posts, eugh.


----------



## Farobi

Who is ZR even?


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> Who is ZR even?



who is jubs?


----------



## Farobi

Jake. said:


> who is jubs?



ya who


----------



## oath2order

Jubs would be Justin, though I'm sure Jake already knows that.


----------



## Justin

who is jubs


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Jubs would be Justin, though I'm sure Jake already knows that.



n i didnt thx 4 lettin me kno


----------



## Farobi

rightio ty every1!


----------



## Gandalf

Jubs? Heard he is some kind of hermit. Lives in canada.. or something


----------



## Justin

Gandalf said:


> Jubs? Heard he is some kind of hermit. Lives in canada.. or something



I dunno man. I thought he lived in Disneyland.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Justin said:


> I dunno man. I thought he lived in Disneyland.



That almost rhymes.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I dunno man. I thought he lived in Disneyland.



i thought he had herpes???????????.///


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> i thought he had herpes???????????.///



LOL.

Congrats Gallows, our fellow Pokemon Professor!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

If Gallows was a tree, then they could make a Professor Gallows.


----------



## twinkinator

Justin said:


> I dunno man. I thought he lived in Disneyland.



*Canadian* Disneyland.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> If Gallows was a tree, then they could make a Professor Gallows.



That's sort of half the joke of my name. lol


Back in the old west they didn't always have gallows to hang people from, so they'd use trees instead.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Then they can make a Pokemon Gallows.


----------



## Farobi

should we now change the title? and lock this already since people became mods etc


----------



## Stevey Queen

Farobi said:


> should we now change the title? and lock this already since people became mods etc



Nobody was selected yet?


----------



## Farobi

LoveMcQueen said:


> Nobody was selected yet?



oh i thought gallows and vr were selected?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> oh i thought gallows and vr were selected?



We were.



about four(actually it's more like almost three. but if feels like four.) months ago. =p


----------



## fink




----------



## Midoriya

LOL, that would be funny if it were some completely different people, an evil twin of Professor Gallows and ZR, and they became mods.


----------



## Justin

Please welcome our new moderator, Professor Churros!


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


> Please welcome our new moderator, Professor Churros!



Viva Churros.


----------



## rubyy

Wait, is there a right or wrong answer in the application?


----------



## Midoriya

Professor Churros is Professor Gallows.  Stop teasing us guys, XD


----------



## rivulet

So who were really the people who were chosen? I'm confused @_@


----------



## windfall

rivulet said:


> So who were really the people who were chosen? I'm confused @_@



The mods are just joking around xD Zr and Prof Gallows have been mods for a few months already. 
They'll be announcing the actual new mods later!


----------



## rivulet

windfall said:


> The mods are just joking around xD Zr and Prof Gallows have been mods for a few months already.
> They'll be announcing the actual new mods later!



 Oh boy, can't wait!


----------



## Gizmodo

Oh my lord at that little debate about age
at the end of the day age will come into it, sorry but an 11/12 year old could not be a mod surely? they could be insulted with rude language etc, have to move topics, that have been posting by spammers, who regularly post links on random forums to rude websites etc, and mods usually have these deleted before others see
Yes you may be mature, but theres a really for age restrictions on many things. A 12 year old may be mature but that doesn't mean they have the ability to deal with consequences like a 16 year old would or something
Basically, Age is always going to come into it, its one of the most clear cut ways to segregate and separate candidates in many areas. Yes a younger person could theoretically be more mature than someone older obviously, but that doesnt mean in like real life they could go get a job like that older person just because they are mature lol

Oh and obviously how long someone has been on here, will be a factor, it shows reliability, it shows that you wont just be on the forums for a few months and then get bored, or due to school not have as much commitment to log on etc


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I repeat; *if an 11 year old like myself wouldn't be considered, then we wouldn't be allowed to apply in the first place.* It asks your age range. If anyone under 13 couldn't apply, then the option wouldn't be there/if we selected it, it would say we couldn't apply.

I'm used to rude language as my family cusses a lot, and I watch Family Guy. It's really not a problem.


----------



## Midoriya

Gizmodo said:


> Oh my lord at that little debate about age
> at the end of the day age will come into it, sorry but an 11/12 year old could not be a mod surely? they could be insulted with rude language etc, have to move topics, that have been posting by spammers, who regularly post links on random forums to rude websites etc, and mods usually have these deleted before others see
> Yes you may be mature, but theres a really for age restrictions on many things. A 12 year old may be mature but that doesn't mean they have the ability to deal with consequences like a 16 year old would or something
> Basically, Age is always going to come into it, its one of the most clear cut ways to segregate and separate candidates in many areas. Yes a younger person could theoretically be more mature than someone older obviously, but that doesnt mean in like real life they could go get a job like that older person just because they are mature lol
> 
> Oh and obviously how long someone has been on here, will be a factor, it shows reliability, it shows that you wont just be on the forums for a few months and then get bored, or due to school not have as much commitment to log on etc




I'm the same age as you (I'm pretty sure), and joined at roughly the same date, but I disagree about age being a huge factor to become a mod.  Anyone, whether they're 16 or 12, is going to have some sort of flaw.  Being older doesn't mean you have less flaws than someone younger than you, and it certainly doesn't mean that either side is more mature.  Getting a job in real life, and getting a job on here are two way different things by the way.  I'm pretty sure the people that become mods on here will at least start out as interns, if not get paid at all.  In real life, when you get a job you're looking to earn money.  On here, you're just looking to help better the community.  In the end, anybody that becomes a mod is still going to have flaws that could have made them get not chosen, because only the people who act like their selves will have a chance.  And nobody can get away from their selves.  You, Kippla, and me have only been on the forums for a couple months for your information.  Does that mean I'm going to get bored and have to leave because of school?  Of course not.  I only have 3 1/2 days of school, and the other half I'm off.  I'm pretty sure the mods understand that most of us are going back to school soon.  That doesn't mean we don't have a chance.  A 12 year old could certainly deal with 16 year old consequences if they're mature enough.  For example, I know a lot more about being an adult than most teenagers do.  Sure, I can't experience it yet, but that doesn't mean I'm blind to reality.  I think it's kind of selfish when people segregate their selves from other just because of ability.  A 12 year old might have the ability to handle something a 16 year old can't.  Same way around.  Everyone has their strengths and flaws in life, and the ignorant people are the ones who don't accept that.


----------



## SockHead

Being a mod sucks just sayin


----------



## Gizmodo

Kippla said:


> I repeat; *if an 11 year old like myself wouldn't be considered, then we wouldn't be allowed to apply in the first place.* It asks your age range. If anyone under 13 couldn't apply, then the option wouldn't be there/if we selected it, it would say we couldn't apply.
> 
> I'm used to rude language as my family cusses a lot, and I watch Family Guy. It's really not a problem.




LOL FAMILY GUY is a bit different to say on other forums where people used to post sexualised images and things early hours in the morning as spam
I'm not saying that would happen on here, but mods do have to put up with a lot of quite adult things.
And yes people may be just as commited at school, but what i'm saying is due to the length of time we have been on, we haven't PROVED that is the case, words are just that words.
and i'm sorry to the post above, but i personally could never say i can even possibly understand how it is to be an adult. I certainly knows what goes on, but until i have been in the situation and experienced life as an adult, you cant possibly understand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, regardless of all this i just hope the new moderators do get the respect they deserve, and it would be worrying that younger members if they became mods wouldnt get respect, and that would be wrong


----------



## Midoriya

Gizmodo said:


> LOL FAMILY GUY is a bit different to say on other forums where people used to post sexualised images and things early hours in the morning as spam
> I'm not saying that would happen on here, but mods do have to put up with a lot of quite adult things.
> And yes people may be just as commited at school, but what i'm saying is due to the length of time we have been on, we haven't PROVED that is the case, words are just that words.
> and i'm sorry to the post above, but i personally could never say i can even possibly understand how it is to be an adult. I certainly knows what goes on, but until i have been in the situation and experienced life as an adult, you cant possibly understand.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway, regardless of all this i just hope the new moderators do get the respect they deserve, and it would be worrying that younger members if they became mods wouldnt get respect, and that would be wrong




I think you misunderstood what I meant.  Some teenagers do understand and some don't.  People who are older could not have been able to experience something that a younger person could.  For example, if you go up to a senior citizen and show them your game and tell them it's a video game, they'll still not really have an idea of what you're talking about.  They will understand you're playing a game though, because they had outdoor games when they were kids.  Video games are just a more advanced version of it.  Just because you don't experience something, doesn't mean you can't understand it.  I know how someone makes a child because of sex education and having to watch a documentary on it.  I understand it, even though I haven't experienced it yet (and I don't want to until I'm in my early thirties).  If you couldn't understand something just because you haven't experienced it, then that would be like saying you don't understand what a job is, just because you haven't experienced it.  Some people still understand because they know people that have told them about it.  I'm not saying you can understand everything about being an adult if you haven't experienced it, but some things you can because you've heard and learned about it.  If they're picked as mods, regardless of age, people are going to respect them because they had what it takes to make it.  It's definitely not wrong.  If you want to debate about it anymore, then just PM me please.  This is a news thread, not a debate thread.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

SockHead said:


> Being a mod sucks just sayin



Thanks for the broadcast, Socky.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Gizmodo said:


> LOL FAMILY GUY is a bit different to say on other forums where people used to post sexualised images and things early hours in the morning as spam
> I'm not saying that would happen on here, but mods do have to put up with a lot of quite adult things.
> And yes people may be just as commited at school, but what i'm saying is due to the length of time we have been on, we haven't PROVED that is the case, words are just that words.
> and i'm sorry to the post above, but i personally could never say i can even possibly understand how it is to be an adult. I certainly knows what goes on, but until i have been in the situation and experienced life as an adult, you cant possibly understand.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyway, regardless of all this i just hope the new moderators do get the respect they deserve, and it would be worrying that younger members if they became mods wouldnt get respect, and that would be wrong



I thought that smiley tongue face was a drop of barbecue that landed on my kindle so I was trying to wipe it off and then I realized it was part of your post.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LoveMcQueen said:


> I thought that smiley tongue face was a drop of barbecue that landed on my kindle so I was trying to wipe it off and then I realized it was part of your post.



I can imagine. "Come on, why won't this barbecue sauce come o- oh, it's a smiley."


----------



## Justin

Guys, no need to fight over age in here. 

I will say that Gizmodo has a point though. We do have to do deal with some pretty messed up stuff at times.

And amen to Sock. If you guys think being a mod is a prize... well, maybe you don't quite understand what it is.


----------



## Midoriya

I can't speak for everyone, but I understand it's not a prize.  Others should realize it's not a prize too though.  It's a job.  And sorry about the fighting, I understand where they're coming from, but I just don't agree with people who have that kind of viewpoint.  Everyone has a slightly different opinion about something though.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kippla said:


> I can imagine. "Come on, why won't this barbecue sauce come o- oh, it's a smiley."



Lol that's basically what happened.

Do you get paid for being a mod?


----------



## windfall

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lol that's basically what happened.
> 
> Do you get paid for being a mod?



As far as I am aware, being a mod is pretty much community service. 
So no, you don't get paid.


----------



## Justin

LoveMcQueen said:


> Do you get paid for being a mod?



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Midoriya

No, you're just an intern.  I previously stated that on the last page.


----------



## Hirisa

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lol that's basically what happened.
> 
> Do you get paid for being a mod?


On a dev's forums, you might get swag from time to time, otherwise, nope. It's a volunteer position, and generally a thankless one.


----------



## one_eye

LoveMcQueen said:


> Lol that's basically what happened.
> 
> Do you get paid for being a mod?



I should hope so. Justin has mad bank.

Him and Nook do hard lines every night.


----------



## Justin

one_eye said:


> I should hope so. Justin has mad bank.
> 
> Him and Nook do hard lines every night.



All that "loan" money has to go somewhere after all.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Justin said:


> All that "loan" money has to go somewhere after all.


You're in cahoots with Nook? No wonder his shop is never any fancier.


----------



## Jennifer

I would just like to point out my first modding job was when I was 12 @-@ So I don't think age really needs such a high priority.

But yes, modding is usually more volunteer work than anything. It's nice to be able to help though--even if it can get frustrating.

and despite being 24, I still have the innocence of an 8 year old


----------



## Mya

Hm, the applications are still up?


----------



## Spontida

Mya said:


> Hm, the applications are still up?



The link still works for me. You should give it a shot!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gonna throw this out there too. We're most likely not going to pick someone we don't even know.


We've been pretty hush on this but I think you guys should know so you can either get your hopes down or whatever. The best way we're going to get to know people is through the IRC. We're in there literally the entire day, save for when/if sleeping comes into it.

Gotta look at it from our angle. We're not going to be able to work with someone we don't trust. And if we don't know someone, we aren't going to trust them. Savvy?
So hop on the IRC from time to time.


----------



## Redacted

If we submitted ours a week ago and haven't gotten picked, is it likely that we won't by the time the application closes? Just wanted to know, thank you.


----------



## Thunder

LoveMcQueen said:


> Do you get paid for being a mod?



Paid? I can't even get Jeremy to give me TBT bells.



Prof Gallows said:


> *So hop on the IRC from time to time.*



quoting this so the world can see


----------



## Horus

Prof Gallows said:


> So hop on the IRC from time to time.


If they ask, you should tell them where it is






I'M SORRY VILLAGEDWELLER


----------



## oath2order

I want to make so many sarcastic responses.

But then I realize that I'm trying to tone down my sarcasm on this thread >.>


----------



## Farobi

People barely talk when i come on irc, prob just cuz of my timezone. With that said, how can we give mod titles to people on a different timezone wherein most mods sleep? Prob except for some night-owl mods (ehem Thunder ehem) from the ~land of north america~


----------



## catman_

I click the chat and only white box shows up. Nothing loads.


----------



## ForgottenT

Farobi said:


> People barely talk when i come on irc, prob just cuz of my timezone. With that said, how can we give mod titles to people on a different timezone wherein most mods sleep? Prob except for some night-owl mods (ehem Thunder ehem) from the ~land of north america~



^All of the above^


----------



## Stevey Queen

Justin said:


> You're kidding, right?



I was completely serious...


Ok no I wasn't. I didn't really think you got paid but I at least thought you got like TBT bells. Apparently not though.


----------



## oath2order

The mods and admins get paid with our love and fear admiration.


----------



## Rover AC

Prof Gallows said:


> Gonna throw this out there too. We're most likely not going to pick someone we don't even know.




What am I going to do with these then?


Spoiler:  Beware, huge file may make Windows 7 explode.








I had the plan of sticking these around the forum while everyone was sleeping...


----------



## Caius

Rover AC said:


> What am I going to do with these then?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Beware, huge file may make Windows 7 explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the plan of sticking these around the forum while everyone was sleeping...



He has my vote


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Rover can't be a mod, he doesn- Oh, the user. We all got chances, I dunno if those would help.


----------



## Rover AC

Zr388 said:


> He has my vote





Kippla said:


> Rover can't be a mod, he doesn- Oh, the user. We all got chances, I dunno if those would help.



Meh, I just drew it because I was bored. Also, I'm female.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

No, I was joking about the Rover in the games.


----------



## Rover AC

Kippla said:


> No, I was joking about the Rover in the games.



Oh, right. I think myself and the real Rover have the same chances. Real, real, low. But! Who cares! I look amazing in a tophat and I drew a poster! That's +40pts in the election scale! I used the same scheme when the elections for Mayor came around. And I won. Whoop.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Put on a top hat and cat ears, and you've won the mayor election.


----------



## ForgottenT

Rover AC said:


> What am I going to do with these then?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Beware, huge file may make Windows 7 explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the plan of sticking these around the forum while everyone was sleeping...



Love it xD


----------



## Rover AC

Kippla said:


> Put on a top hat and cat ears, and you've won the mayor election.



Me and you think alot alike. If Isabelle keels over, I'll consider you as my new secretary.



ForgottenT said:


> Love it xD


Oh staph it you.

If you love stupid art like that, check out my DA account. Link in signature.


----------



## a potato

Good luck to everyone who applied! And when will the new staff be announced?


----------



## Trundle

Eridan Ampora said:


> Good luck to everyone who applied! And when will the new staff be announced?



The new staff announcing is to be announced.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Pfft. The new staff won't be announced until almost mid-September probably, unless the staff speed through the applications and background checks somehow.


----------



## twinkinator

It will be whenever Jeremy gets through them all. Maybe tomorrow, maybe next week, maybe next month.....


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Speaking of anticipation, Nintendo, you fail to bring us Flipnote Studio 3D and it is almost September. D:<

We'll know by late beginning or mid-September, although that is just a rough guess.


----------



## Gizmodo

Kippla said:


> Speaking of anticipation, Nintendo, you fail to bring us Flipnote Studio 3D and it is almost September. D:<
> 
> We'll know by late beginning or mid-September, although that is just a rough guess.



How can you just make a random rough guess like that, if you're not involved in the process xDD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Because it's September and the admins need to go through everyone who applied, which isn't very speedy.


----------



## Gizmodo

Kippla said:


> Because it's September and the admins need to go through everyone who applied, which isn't very speedy.



All i'm saying is theres literally no point to people constantly posting i think its going to be in a week, i think its going to be mid september etc
none of us know when it will be, obviously its going to be in the next month, but other than that silly 
People are getting too excited over this xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Well, I hope the staff makes a good choice. Since Sporge decided to retire we all get anxious and excited again because it reminds us of the applications.

We can't seem to get off page 35, lol.


----------



## Horus

Kippla said:


> Well, I hope the staff makes a good choice. Since Sporge decided to retire we all get anxious and excited again because it reminds us of the applications.
> 
> We can't seem to get off page 35, lol.



We really don't need too.


----------



## BellGreen

Horus said:


> We really don't need too.


This

Also Kippla I feel like you said that you "hope the staff makes a good choice" a lot of times now  I kind of see why though, with all of the applications (and a lot of soapbox posts from newbies :/) being sent it's going to be a bit tough. (I already kind of feel like the ones who should be mod aren't and deserve to lol!)


----------



## catman_

BellBringerGreen said:


> This
> 
> Also Kippla I feel like you said that you "hope the staff makes a good choice" a lot of times now  I kind of see why though, with all of the applications (and a lot of soapbox posts from newbies :/) being sent it's going to be a bit tough. (I already kind of feel like the ones who should be mod aren't and deserve to lol!)


You've said that a handful of times as well.


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> This
> 
> Also Kippla I feel like you said that you "hope the staff makes a good choice" a lot of times now  I kind of see why though, with all of the applications (and a lot of soapbox posts from newbies :/) being sent it's going to be a bit tough. (I already kind of feel like the ones who should be mod aren't and deserve to lol!)



I think what Kippla's trying to say is, "I hope the staff makes a good choice...me."

Kidding, kidding


----------



## catman_

oath2order said:


> I think what Kippla's trying to say is, "I hope the staff makes a good choice...me."
> 
> Kidding, kidding


Pretty much everyone who has posted "I hope they make the right decision" more than once in this thread.


----------



## oath2order

catman_ said:


> Pretty much everyone who has posted "I hope they make the right decision" more than once in this thread.



I haven't


----------



## catman_

oath2order said:


> I haven't



That's nice to know


----------



## Farobi




----------



## Zeiro

catman_ said:


> Pretty much everyone who has posted "I hope they make the right decision" more than once in this thread.


It's called being a suck-up lol.


----------



## ForgottenT

Reizo-Trepe said:


> It's called being a suck-up lol.



Yup, I always shake my head and facepalm when I see people do that lol


----------



## Marceline

Hello... people on this thread~ o u o'
Hmm, I thought I'd work on a little something and post it up here, because he's been extremely quiet. Due to that, I doubt many users have realised that he's also applied to become a moderator to help out here on the forums. He's always devoted his time to help new users out, answer their questions, reporting threads... just simply doing his very best to help the staff out, as well as making the forums enjoyable for everyone. So... yeh. ^ ^;



Spoiler












*Le runs awaaay*


----------



## Farobi

GLACEON FOR BEST EEVEELUTION!

I like Glaceon 

He handles my WiFi quite well, twice @.@


----------



## Gizmodo

Yeah the thread does have a sense of desperation off some users lol


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I think what Kippla's trying to say is, "I hope the staff makes a good choice...me."
> 
> Kidding, kidding





catman_ said:


> Pretty much everyone who has posted "I hope they make the right decision" more than once in this thread.





Reizo-Trepe said:


> It's called being a suck-up lol.





ForgottenT said:


> Yup, I always shake my head and facepalm when I see people do that lol





Gizmodo said:


> Yeah the thread does have a sense of desperation off some users lol


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


>


#WhyIRecommendedJake


----------



## BellGreen

I hate it when people are being total suck-ups lol. IDK though, I haven't really seen that much people being that way. kind of.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Just because the staff applications are open doesn't necessarily mean that they will promote a new staff member. They like to have an application on hand just in case they do promote someone. This way, they know who they can choose from and they can know who to watch.


----------



## Snow

Marceline said:


> Hello... people on this thread~ o u o'
> Hmm, I thought I'd work on a little something and post it up here, because he's been extremely quiet. Due to that, I doubt many users have realised that he's also applied to become a moderator to help out here on the forums. He's always devoted his time to help new users out, answer their questions, reporting threads... just simply doing his very best to help the staff out, as well as making the forums enjoyable for everyone. So... yeh. ^ ^;



APPLAUDS


----------



## Justin

Alright, seriously that is plenty enough guys. We're just going to lock this thread now.

Have a great Year of Luigi everyone!


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> Have a great Year of Luigi everyone!



be honest justin, you only locked this thread so you could say that


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> be honest justin, you only locked this thread so you could say that



Lies and slander.

_Thunder, I hope you have a fantastic Year of Luigi_


----------



## Thunder

Slander is spoken. In print it's libel.


----------



## Justin

Hey folks! Just a heads up that we've nailed down the candidates pretty well now and will be promoting within the next week. The applications are now closed for the time being. Good luck everyone and may the bells be with you!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Good luck everyone and may the bells be with you!





Spoiler: And for those that didn't make the cut, we are sorry.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: And for those that didn't make the cut, we are sorry.



And please, don't forget to have a fantastic Year of Luigi on the behalf of the entire staff!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Really though.

For everyone who got their hopes up and really believed they were going to get it but didn't, please don't take it too hard. This thread went way too far with people getting their hopes up even after myself and other mods posting about not doing stuff like that.

It's okay to get excited and everything about it because it's nice to make it a fun experience, but getting your hopes up to the point where you actually believe you're getting the position purely on the fact that you applied isn't healthy. I'm sorry if anyone who did this feels let down or hurt, but you have yourself to blame for letting yourself get so carried away.
Take that how you will. I would love to be nice and understanding all the time but if you dig your own grave then you're the one to blame.

That being said, I hope everyone at least enjoyed the applications and that they will congratulate the new mods when they get their positions.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> And please, don't forget to have a fantastic Year of Luigi on the behalf of the entire staff!



STOP IT


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> STOP IT



Thunder,

I don't think you are taking the Year of Luigi seriously enough. Please, for the love of Luigi, just have a great Year of Luigi. 

Kind regards,
Justin


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> Thunder,
> 
> I don't think you are taking the Year of Luigi seriously enough. Please, for the love of Luigi, just have a great Year of Luigi.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Justin



May you have a blessed Year of Luigi and may you forever live in happiness and peace.


----------



## Thunder

just shakin my head here


----------



## Justin

Heads up, it's going to be a couple more days.


----------

